# bind9 acl



## wolffnx (Oct 13, 2017)

*H*ello, *I* think that this can be done but *I* don*'*t know how...

A) *I* have user A with the IP 192.168.1.3
B) user B with the IP 192.168.1.4

*I* want user A to have access to youtube.com and user B not.

*S*o far *I* made a RPZ for youtube.com and it works. *I* made the redirection but for all users
and a made a zone for youtube.com, same effect but for all users again.

*A*ny clue?

(*I'*m trying to migrate this ugly monster :
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/60181/#post-345932

To a more "well done" setup.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2017)

Set up a proxy for your users. Then you will have exactly the kind of control you want. DNS is not the way to solve this.


----------



## wolffnx (Oct 13, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Set up a proxy for your users. Then you will have exactly the kind of control you want. DNS is not the way to solve this.



i have already done, the problem is the https traffic, i cannot manage that with squid for privacy reasons


----------



## SirDice (Oct 16, 2017)

You can still block access to https://www.youtube.com even if it's HTTPS.


----------

